# انشاء طريق مساحيا



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نبداء ان شاء الله عملية انشاء مشروع طريق من ناحية مساحيا يعني سوف نشرح بالعربي الخطوات المساحية لانشاء طريق بداية من فكرة انشاء طريق مرور بتصميم الطريق وتنفيذ الطريق حتي لحظة تسليم الطريق 
_خليكم معاي في هذه الرحلة يوميا درس جديد وخطوة جديدة _
تابعوني يوما علي الموقع الاتي 
وان شاء الله تجدون كل التفاصيل عن هذا الرحلة من ملفات وبرامج وشرح بالفيديو 

عاوز رايكم في الموضوع بصراحة وتقيمكم عشان نبد علي بركة الله 

اخوكم ابدا
*جميع الدورس في الصفحات التالية من 2 الي ...........*
م/ دفع الله حمدان هجو


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد والمشروع الذي تبدء به لكن المشكلة هي ان ليست باستطاعتنا قراءة المواضيع المذكورة
لكون الكتابة بحروف صغيرة اما الالوان فهي مشكلتنا الاخري 
نرجوا منك التعديل وشكرا


----------



## يوسف كمال (31 أكتوبر 2008)

معاك فى الرحله بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الي هذه اللحظة يوجد الدرس الاول والثاني علي الموقع 
رايكم مهم عشان ننزل الدورس البقية 
مشكلة الالون سوف اعالجها انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة امضى قدما بارك الله فيك


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (1 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس حمدان 
بعد التحية
لم يتسني لنا قراءة الدرس الاول والثاني حتي نعطي الرائ بهما 
ارجو معالجة المشكلة مرة اخري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ازهر الشاهر قال:


> المهندس حمدان
> بعد التحية
> لم يتسني لنا قراءة الدرس الاول والثاني حتي نعطي الرائ بهما
> ارجو معالجة المشكلة مرة اخري


 
الاخ ازهر الشاهر شكرا علي المتابعة 
ورائك يهمنا جدا
الان الدورس تم تعديل الدورس بخط واضح وقالب جديد 

لك الشكر مرة اخري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 نوفمبر 2008)

برضو مستنين ردكم علي الموضوع


----------



## garary (1 نوفمبر 2008)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> نبداء ان شاء الله عملية انشاء مشروع طريق من ناحية مساحيا يعني سوف نشرح بالعربي الخطوات المساحية لانشاء طريق بداية من فكرة انشاء طريق مرور بتصميم الطريق وتنفيذ الطريق حتي لحظة تسليم الطريق
> _خليكم معاي في هذه الرحلة يوميا درس جديد وخطوة جديدة _
> تابعوني يوما علي الموقع الاتي
> وان شاء الله تجدون كل التفاصيل عن هذا الرحلة من ملفات وبرامج وشرح بالفيديو
> ...



اولا مشكور على مجهودك 
ثانيا لم ارى الدرس الذى اشرت الية 
ارجوا التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الرابط لتنزيل الدروس مع التقدير.


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد والمشروع الذي تبدء به لكن المشكلة هي ان ليست باستطاعتنا قراءة المواضيع المذكورة


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع بصدق 
كل مساح يحتاج كل فترة لمراجعة لمعلوماته التكتيكية لإيجاد افضل و اسرع السبل في العمل خاصة عندما يكون العمل من البداية 
لم أشاهد الدروس 
اتمنى لك اخ دفع الله حمدان كل الصحة و التوفيق و ان شاء الله تكون من الرواد في علم المساحة و جزاك الله كل خير عن كل عمل جميل مفيد للأمة الاسلامية و العربية


----------



## أميروعد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الموضوع اولا


----------



## محمود العبد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ويريت الرابط للتنزيل عشان نتابعك


----------



## مهندس مضر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
بارك الله فيك ، و لكن اين الدروس ؟؟؟


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجميع علي هذه الروح الطيبة
الربط كان موجود في اول مشاركة 
دي الربط مرة اخري
http://dafaallah.blogspot.com/


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

يظهر انه اثناء تعديل الموضوع من قبل المشرف سقط الموقع 
الموقع الذي عليه الدورس هو
http://dafaallah.blogspot.com/


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

يظهر انه اثناء تعديل الموضوع من قبل المشرف سقط الموقع 
الموقع الذي عليه الدورس هو
http://dafaallah.blogspot.com


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر للجميع وانشاء اكون معاكم الي نهاية الرحلة الموقع الذي عليه الدورس هو
http://dafaallah.blogspot.com


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الاول :
مقدمة:
*هندسة المساحة في مجال الطرق *


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سوف نبداء في هذه السلسلة في الحديث عن هندسة المساحة مايتعلق بهذا العلم في مجال هندسة الطرق وسوف يكون حديثا علي مراحل هي
المرحلة الاولي: الاعدادات المساحية التي تسبق اي مشروع طرق
المرحلة الثانية: اجهزة المساحة المستخدمة في مجال الطرق وكيفية التعامل معها
المرحلة الثالثة: المعلومات المطلوبة مساحيا لانشاء طريق
المرحلة الرابعة: مراحل انشاء طريق مساحيا

تحديد مسار الطريق
الرفع المساحي للمسار الطريق
عمل مقترح دراسة لطبقات الطريق
حساب كميات الطريق
المرحلة الخامسة: كيفية كتابة تقارير المساحة في الطريق
وسوف نتحدث عن اي مرحلة بالتفاصيل مع ارفاق ملفات خاص بالمرحلة 
الهدف من هذه السلسة هو اعطي مهندس المساحة المعلومات والاسس التي تؤهله لقيام بهذا العمل بالطريقه الصحيحه 
ستكون هناك مواضيع اخري سوف نعرضها في هذه المدونة انشاء الله


مرسلة بواسطة Dafaallah Hamdan


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

سوف حاول تنزيل الدورس علي المنتدي مباشرا 
ارجو التثبت للفائدة 

م/ دفع الله حمدان


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الثاني :
*المرحلة الاولي:الاعدادات التي تسبق اي مشروع طرق *


نبداء في هذه المرحلة التحدث عن الاعدادات التي يجب علي مهندس المساحة القيام بها قبل البداء في تنفيذ المشروع وهذه المرحلة تسمي مرحلة *تصميم الطريق* 

قبل البدء هناك مصطلحات لابد للمهندس المساحة التعرف عليها :

*المالك*: نقصد به الجهة او المؤسسة او الشخص المالك للمشروع فمثلا في السودان الجهة المالكة لمشاريع الطرق هي الهيئة القومية للطرق والجسور كما توجد عدة جهات اخري.

ومهندس المساحة التابعة لهذا الجهة يسمي ممثل المالك وله مهام مختلفة سوف نتحدث عنها لاحقا.

*المصمم* :وهي الجهة (شخص او شركة ) التي يوكل له المالك مهمة تصميم المشروع المعين

ومهندس المساحة التابعة لهذه الجهة يسمي مهندس المصمم وهو الذي يقوم بجمع المعلومات المساحية المطلوبة لتصميم الطريق وهو الذي سوف نتكلم عن مهامه في هذه المرحلة .

*المشرف (الاستشاري):* هي الجهة التي تمثل المالك في الاشراف ومتابعة العمل اثناء التفيذ 

ومهندس المساحة التابعة لهذه الجهة يسمي مهندس استشاري



*الاعمال المساحية في مرحلة التصميم :*

توفر اعمال المساحة سواء كانت مكتبية او في الحقل كما هائلا من المعلومات المساحية التي تتوقف عليها جميع اعمال التصميم لمشاريع الطرق

الاعمال الاساسية التي يمكن الحصول عليها من اعمال المساحة:


تحديد موقع المشروع
تحديد حرم الطريق الاراضي المجاور له
تحديد طبوغرافية المنطقة التي يمر به الطريق
*مراحل العمل المساحي اثناء التصميم :*


*العمل المكتبي: *
*هو دراسة لجميع المعلومات المساحية الموجود في المكتب من خرائط وصور جوية ومعلومات رفع مساحي خاص بمسار الطريق *

*وبعد ذلك تحديد مبدئ لمسار الطريق حسب الموصفات المقدمة من قبل المالك *


*العمل بالمساحي بالصور الجوية او الاقمار .*
*في كتير من الاحيان تكون المعلومات الموجود في المكتب قديما وتحتاج الي تحديث*


مرسلة بواسطة Dafaallah Hamdan في 05:59 ص


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

دي الدرس الثاني في السلسة 
غدا درس جديد وموضوع جديد


----------



## إبراهيم عبدالغفار (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد جدا بكل صراحة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الثالث:
التصميم:
يعرف التصميم الهندسي للطريق علي انه عملية ايجاد الابعاد الهندسية لكل طريق وترتيب العناصر المرئية للطريق مثل المسار ومسافات الرؤية والعرض والانحدارات .........الخ

ينقسم التصميم في الطرق الي قسمين:
1- تصميم المسار الافقي للطريق
2- تصميم المسار الراسي للطريق

موضوع الدرس:
تصميم المسار الافقي:
هناك طريقتان لتصميم الطريق:
1- الطريقة العالمية:
وهي طريقة العالميه تتلخص في الاتي 
بعد تحديد المسار المبدئي للطريق (تحديد مسار تقريبا للطريق) يقوم مهندس المساحة بعمل رفع كامل للمسار الطريق وبعرض يصل في بعض الاحيان الي 100 متر بعد ذلك يتم نقل هذه المعلومات الي المصمم الذي يقوم بدوره بتصميم الطريق حساب الموصفات العالمية او المحلية او حسب موصفات مالك المشروع 
وفي هذه الطريقة تتطبق كل الموصفات المطلوبة لتصميم الطريق من مسافة رؤية و انحدارجانبي وغيره من الموصفات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الطريقة الثانية:
وتسمي الطريقة المحلية وهي تستخدم في اغلب الدول العربيه وغيرها 
وفي هذه الطريقة يقوم مهندس المساحة مباشرا بتحديد نقاط تقاطع مستقيمات الطريق intersection points(IP) علي طبيعة ورفع احدثيات هذه النقاط الي المصمم جاهزه وعيب هذه الطريقه انها لاتتطبق فيها الموصفات المطلوبه لتصميم الطرق
بعد ذلك سواء تتم تحديد نقاط التقاطع علي الطبيعة(كما في الطريقة الثانية ) او علي الكمبوتير (كما في الطريقة الثانية) يقوم مهندس المساحة لمرة الثانية بتوقيع احداثيات مسار الطريق علي الطبيعة ورفع ملاحظاته للمصصم للمرة الثانية ويقوم المصصم ويتعديل التصميم لمعالجة ملاحظات مهندس المساحة وقد تكرار هذه العملية عدة مرارت حتي نصل لتصميم النهائي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميم المسار الافقي للطريق:
هي سلسة متتالية من الخطواط المستقيمة مربوطة ببعضها بواسطة منحنيات ونتحصر اعمال التصميم في تصميم الاجزاء المستقيم والاجزاء الدائرية المكونة للطريق 
في الاجزاء المستقيمة يجب ان لا يزيد طول الخط المستقيم عن 5000 متر
تخطيط المنحنيات الافقية:
هي عملية ربط الخطوط المستقيمة والمتقاطعة لمسار الطريق بمنحنيات غايتها تفادي التغيير المفاجئ في الاتجاه وتسهيل الانتقال التدريجي بين هذه الخطوط
ويمكن تقسم المنحنيات الافقية الي:
1- منحنيات دائرية بسيطة
2- منحنيات دائرية مركبة
3- منحنيات دائرية عكسية

وسوف اتكلم عنها بالتفاضيل في الدرس القادمة وكيفية تصميمها انشاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## أميروعد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

والله يا دفع الله انت زول تمام
شكرا على المعلومات
جزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

أميروعد قال:


> والله يا دفع الله انت زول تمام
> شكرا على المعلومات
> جزاك الله خير


 شكرا اخي اميروعد علي هذا الثناء انا في الخدمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع*
مع فائق احترامي​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع مفتوح للجميع الاخوة طرح افكرهم حتي تكتمل الرؤية في هذا الموضوع


----------



## علي اربيع العلي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

1استاذ دفع الله ارجو ان تتابع هذه الحلقات من الدروس ملحقة بفيديو كي لايكون الموضوع نظري بحت يعني لزيادة عملية الاستيعاب وتلافي اي عدم فهم من خلال المشاهدة وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم وان شاء الله تكون عبارة عن سلسلة متلاحقة


----------



## علي اربيع العلي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

استاذ دفع الله ارجو منك شرح تفصيلي اكثر بالنسبة لمشروع الطرق اي كل خطوة من البداية مثلا عمليات تحديد المسار والرفع المساحي وما يليها من عمليات شرحا كاملا ونوعية الجهاز المساحي المستخدم وكيفية استخدامه حتى اذا كان لديك شروحا للاجهزة المساحية بالتفصيل ارجو شرحها عن كيفية استخدامها وان وجد لديك فيديو يوضح كيفية استخدامها وشكلها اكون لك من الشاكرين وجزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وانا اضم صوتى مع الاخ على ا ربيع العلى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 نوفمبر 2008)

علي اربيع العلي قال:


> استاذ دفع الله ارجو منك شرح تفصيلي اكثر بالنسبة لمشروع الطرق اي كل خطوة من البداية مثلا عمليات تحديد المسار والرفع المساحي وما يليها من عمليات شرحا كاملا ونوعية الجهاز المساحي المستخدم وكيفية استخدامه حتى اذا كان لديك شروحا للاجهزة المساحية بالتفصيل ارجو شرحها عن كيفية استخدامها وان وجد لديك فيديو يوضح كيفية استخدامها وشكلها اكون لك من الشاكرين وجزاك الله الخير الكثير


 شكرا للجميع الاخوة
اما عن الشرح تفصيلي نحن قسمنا السلسلة الي مراحل (ارجع الدرس الاول)
والان نحن في بداية المرحلة الاولي مرحلة الاعدادات التي تسبق المشرع 
نحن في بداية مرحلة التصميم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ولكل مرحلة جانب نظري وجانب عملي عن طريق الشرح بالفيديو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 نوفمبر 2008)

_ارئكم تهمنا كثيرا وتدفعنا الي الامام معكم وبكم_


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 نوفمبر 2008)

_ارئكم تهمنا كثيرا وتدفعنا الي الامام معكم وبكم_ 

م دفع الله حمدان


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

وين الشرح يا مهندس دفع الله


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

سر على بركة الله الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اسف للفترة الغياب عن المنتدي وانشاء الله من اليوم نوصل في الموضوع
تصميم الطرق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*معادلات المنحنيات الافقية*

الملف التالي يوضح المعادلات للمنحنيات الافقية:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مثال تطبيقي علي تصميم المنحنيات*

يوجد في هذا المثال منحنيات دائرية ومنحنيات انتقالية وحلزونية 

هو مثال تطبيقي لطريق بطول 12كلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بهذين الملفين نكون قدمنا فكرة مبسطة عن التصميم الافقي للطريق
المجال مفتوح لطرح افكار الاخوة الزملاء في هذا المجال
الدرس التالي التصميم الراسي 
_خليكم معنا بالمتابعة والمشاركة_ 
م/ دفع الله حمدان


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ المحترم المهندس حمدان
مشكور علي الجهد الكبير اخي الفاضل 
الموضوع علي قدر كبير من الاهمية لكن ينقصة الترتيب و التنظيم 
ارجو منك مراعات ذلك مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ازهر الشاهر قال:


> الاخ المحترم المهندس حمدان
> مشكور علي الجهد الكبير اخي الفاضل
> الموضوع علي قدر كبير من الاهمية لكن ينقصة الترتيب و التنظيم
> ارجو منك مراعات ذلك مع تحياتي وتقديري


 
اخ ازهر شكر علي المتابعة 
الموضوع ماشي بترتيب 
نحن الان في المرحلة الاولي _الاعدادات التي تسبق انشاء الطريق_ (تصميم الطريق)
وفي المرحلة الاولي في الجزء الاول _تصميم المسار الافقي للطريق_


----------



## محمد اسماعيل حكمت (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفه تصميم الطرق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد اسماعيل حكمت قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد معرفه تصميم الطرق


 
اخي محمد تابع معنا دورسنا وانشاء الله تجد فيها مايفيدك


----------



## ضبعان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

لو كان هناك تفصيل اكثر يكون افضل


----------



## moa_4000 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عصفور في اليد خير من عشرة على الشجرة 
الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## garary (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ المحترم المهندس حمدان
مشكور علي الجهد الكبير


----------



## محمد عمران (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ارررررررررررررررررررررجوك اخى ابدء فى هذا الموضوع على وجه السرعه لما له من اهميه بالغه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdach (13 نوفمبر 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

قبل الدخول في المرحلة الثانية من الجزءالاول (التصميم الراسي للمسار الطريق)
عاوز افتح النقاش في المرحلة الاولي (التصميم الافقي للمسار الطريق)
اتمني اعرف افكار الاخوة الزملاء


----------



## عمرو السباعى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
اين الموضوع


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

وين الشرح بالفيديو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

م/ صلاح اليوسفي قال:


> وين الشرح بالفيديو


 
م صلاح شكرا لمتابعة 
شرح الفيديو والمراجع لكل مرحلة سوف تنزل علي الموقع بعد انتهاء المرحلة مباشرة

خليكم معاي للنهاية وانشاء الله كلنا نستفيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

نوصل في التصميم الافقي للطريق
ملاحظات عـامة عن التخطيط الأفقـي 
بالإضافة إلى عناصر التصميم المحددة في التخطيط الأفقي ، فقد عرفت بعض القواعد العامة الحاكمة . وهذه القواعد ليست خاضعة لمعادلات ولكنها ذات أهمية في الحصول على طرق مأمونه سهلة الانسياب فالانحناء الزائد ، وكذلك سوء الترابط بين المنحنيات المختلفة ، يقلل السعة ويترتب عليه خسائر اقتصادية بسبب الزيادة في زمن الرحلة ونفقات التشغيل ويسئ إلى جمال المنظر . ولكي نتلافى تلك المظاهر السيئة في أعمال التصميم ، يجب اتباع القواعد العامة التالية : 
1. يجب أن يكون التخطيط اتجاهياً بقدر الإمكان أي موجها للسير في نفس الاتجاه ، ولكن متمشياً مع تضاريس المنطقة فالتخطيط الانسيابي الذي يتمشى بوجه عام مع التضاريس الطبيعية أفضل من حيث الجمال الفني من تخطيط ذي مماسات طويلة يشق خلال أرض متموجة أو جبلية . كما أن مثل هذا التصميم مرغوب من الوجهة الإنشائية والصيانة . 
كذلك يجب أن يكون عدد المنحنيات القصيرة أقل ما يمكن وذلك لأنه عادة يكون سببا في اختلال السير وفي نفس الوقت الذي نذكر فيه أهمية الخصائص الجمالية للمنحنيات الأفقية ، فإن مسافة الرؤية اللازمة للتخطي في الطرق ذات الحارتين تتطلب مماسات طويلة مستقيمة كما يجب أن يهيأ التجاوز على أكبر نسبة من أجزاء هذه الطرق . 
2. في حالة مسار ذي سرعة تصميمة محددة يجب تلافي المنحنيات ذوات الانحناءات القصوى كلما أمكن ذلك ، مع محاولة استخدام منحنيات منبسطة وترك المنحنيات القصوى للحالات الحرجة. كذلك يجب أن تكون زاوية المنحنى المركزية أقل ما تسمح به ظروف الموقع من أجل أن يكون الطريق اتجاهي قدر الإمكان. 
3. الهدف دوماً هو إيجاد تخطيط متناسق . فيجب ألا تعمل انحناءات شديدة في نهاية مماسات طويلة ، ولا يعمل تغيير فجائي من انحناءات منبسطة إلى انحناءات شديدة . وعندما يستلزم الأمر إدخال منحنى شديد ، فيكون الدخول عليه إذا أمكن ذلك بواسطة منحنيات متتالية تبدأ من الانحناء المنبسط ثم تزداد شدة بالتدريج . 
4. في زوايا الانحراف الصغيرة ، يجب أن تكون المنحنيات ذات طول كاف يمنع ظهور التخطيط بشكل كسرات بحيث لا يقل طول المنحنى عن 150متراً لزاوية مركزية مقدارها 5 درجات ويزداد هذا الطول الأدنى بمقدار 30متراً مقابل كل درجة تنقص من الزاوية المركزية . 
5. المنحنيات المنبسطة هي فقط التي يلزم استخدامها في مناطق الردم العالية الطويلة. وفي حالة عدم وجود أشجار أو ميول حفر أو ما شابه ذلك في مستوى أعلى من الطريق فإنه يكون من الصعب على السائقين ملاحظة مدى الانحناء وضبط حركة سياراتهم تبعا للحالة كما أن أي سيارة تفلت قيادتها فوق ردم عال يكون موقفها في غاية الخطورة ولتخفيف حدة ذلك الخطر فانه يلزم استخدام أعمدة واقية جيدة التصميم ، أو على الأقل توضع علامات كافية لإظهار المنحنى ، مع المحافظة على وضوحها بدرجة عالية . 
6. يجب مراعاة الحذر عند استخدام منحنيات دائرية مركبة والأفضل أن يتجنب استخدامها وفي حالة الاضطرار إلى استخدامها يجب أن يكون الفرق صغيراً بين أنصاف الأقطار بحيث لا يزيد نصف قطر المنحنى المنبسط عن 1.5نصف قطر المنحنى الحاد. 
7. يجب اجتناب أي تغيير عكسي مفاجئ في التخطيط ، لأن مثل هذا التغيير يجعل من الصعب على السائق أن يلتزم حارة المرور الخاصة به ، كما أنه من الصعب عمل رفع كاف جانبي للطريق في كلا الانحنائين وقد ينتج عن ذلك حركات خاطئة وخطيرة ويمكن تصميم انحناء عكسي مناسب في التخطيط بعمل مماس ذي طول كاف بين الانحنائين للانتقال التدريجي في رفع جانب الطريق ولا يقل الطول عن 60متراً . 
8. يجب اجتناب عمل منحنيات ذات شكل منكسر ( أي انحنائين متتاليين في نفس الاتجاه بينهما مماس قصير) لأن مثل هذا التخطيط فيه خطورة وتنتج هذه الخطورة من أن معظـم السائقين لا يتوقعون أن تكون المنحنيات المتتاليـة لها نفـس الاتجاه أما الحالة السـائدة وهي انعكاس الاتجاه في منحنيين متتاليين فهي تولد في السائقين العادة على اتباعها بطريقة تكاد تكون لا شعورية ، أضف إلى ذلك أن الانحناء المنكسر لا يسر في مظهره ، وعادة لا يطلق هذا الاصطلاح المسمى انحناء منكسر على الحالة التي يكون فيها المماس الواصل بين المنحنيين المتتاليين طويلاً أي 500متر مثلاً أو أكثر . ولكن حتى في هذه الحالة فإن التخطيط لا يكون مقبول المنظر عندما يكون كلا المنحنيين مرئيين بوضوح من مسافة بعيدة . وإذا كان طول المماس أقل من 250مترا فيعمل منحنى واحد . 
9. يجب مراعاة الترابط بين التخطيط الأفقي والقطاع الطولي اجتناباً لظهور أي اعوجاج مخل بالتناسق . وهذا الترابط بين التخطيطين الأفقي والرأسي ضرورة حتمية كي نحصل في النهاية على تصميم جيد التوازن . 
10. في الأماكن المسطحة من المملكة مثل المنطقة الوسطي مثلاً يفضل ألا يقل نصف قطر المنحنى الأفقي في الطرق الرئيسية عن 500متر و 1000 متر مفضل أو حسب السرعة التصميمية للطريق . 
_موضوع منقول للفائدة_


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

_ارئكم تهمنا كثيرا_


----------



## الهندسي 80 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل حمدان / ماشاء الله ولاقوة إلابالله عليك ،أشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مكشوررررررررررر .........


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الهندسي 80 قال:


> أخي الفاضل حمدان / ماشاء الله ولاقوة إلابالله عليك ،أشكرك على هذا الموضوع


 شكرا لك انت اخ العزيز


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارئكم تهمنا كثيرا*​


----------



## Absy85 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

القوانيين والعمليات الحسابية الخاصة بلالاجهزة المساحية التيودوليت مثلا
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## حسام يونس (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة
سر علي بركة الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حسام يونس قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة
> سر علي بركة الله


 شكرا اخ المهندس حسام 
معكم وبكم نسير علي هذا الدرب علي بركة الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارئكم تهمنا كثيرا*​


----------



## ريان الموسى (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور بس وين الرابط


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ريان الموسى قال:


> مشكور بس وين الرابط


 
الدورس مباشر علي المنتدي بدون روابط


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والا الامام ونحن معك وفقك الله


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة ممتازة بالتوفيق وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ما هو الموقع بصراحه انا مش شايف الموقع


----------



## الهندسي 80 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس/ دفع الله : وينك طولت الغيبة هذه المرة، عسى المانع خير.


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
العمليات المساحية في تصميم الطرق تبدأمن عملية الاستكشاف واختيار افضل مسار من الناحية الاقتصادية ومن الناحية العناصر المتحكمة في مسار الطريق مثلآ مرور الطريق بأملاك عامة كالأراضي والمساكن والمصانع والتي من الصعب ازالتها عن مسار الطريق وكذلك بعض النقاط التي يجب ان يمر بها الطريق وكذلك الضروف البيئية للمسار


----------



## garary (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس/ دفع الله : وينك طولت الغيبة هذه المرة، عسى المانع خير.


----------



## eng: issa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك .......
اين الدروس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## امير عوض (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الفكرة لكن فين الدروس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا: اشكر جميع للاهتمام بالموضوع 
والغياب كان بسبب ظروف العمل
انشاء الله نواصل في بقية الدروس في الايام القادمة
كل سنة وانتم بخير وصحة جيدة 
م: دفع الله حمدان


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

التخطيط الرأسي للطرق 
يتكون التخطيط الرأسي للطرق من سلسلة من الميول الطولية متصلة مع بعضها بمنحنيات رأسية. ويتحكم في التخطيط الرأسي عوامل الأمان و التضاريس ودرجة الطريق والسرعة التصميمية والتخطيط الأفقي وتكلفة الإنشاء وخصائص المركبات وصرف الأمطار . ويجب أن يكون مدى الرؤية في جميع أجزاء القطاع الطولي مستوفيا لأقل مسافة لازمة للتوقف (ليس التجاوز ) حسب السرعة التصميمية الموافقة لدرجة الطريق . 
وعند المفاضلة بين تخطيطات طولية مترادفة يجب مقارنتها معاً من الناحية الاقتصادية وتحقيق الخدمة المطلوبة وسلامة الحركة المرورية وقد وضعت حدود قصوى للانحدارات تحقيقاً للاقتصاد والكفاءة في تشغيل المركبات على الطرق وفي نفس الوقت فإن تكاليف إنشائها تكون في الحدود المناسبة . 

1 مواصفات الميول الطولية 
في المناطق المستوية يتحكم نظام صرف الأمطار في المناسيب وفي المناطق التي يكون فيها مستوى المياه في نفس مستوى الأرض الطبيعي فإن السطح السفلي للرصف يجب أن يكون أعلى من مستوى المياه بحوالي 0.5 متر على الأقل. وفي المناطق الصخرية يقام المنسوب التصميمي بحيث يكون الحافة السفلية لكتف الطريق أعلى من منسوب الصخر بـ 0.3 متر على الأقل وهذا يؤدي إلى تجنب الحفر الصخري الغير ضروري . وللمحافظة على الشكل الجمالي فإن من المهم جداً أن يكون طول المنحنى الرأسي أطول من المسافة المطلوبة للتوقف .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اعتبارات عامة في التخطيط الرأسي
إلى جانب العوامل الخاصة في التخطيط الرأسي هناك عدة اعتبارات عامة يجب مراعاتها في التصميم وهي : 
1.  يجب أن يكون الهدف هو الحصول على منسوب تصميمي طولي سهل ذي تغييرات تدريجية تتمشى مع نوع الطريق أو درجته وكذا طبيعة الأرض فإن ذلك افضل من مناسيب تكثر فيها الانكسارات والأطوال الانحدارية القصيرة وحقيقة أن هناك قيماً تصميمية خاصة بالانحدارات القصوى والطول الحرج لكل انحدار ، إلا أن طريقة تطبيق ذلك وتهيئته مع طبيعة الأرض في مناسيب مستمرة هي التي تحدد صلاحية العمل المنتهي وشكله الأخير . 
2. يجب اجتناب التخطيط الرأسي المتموج أو ذي الانخفاضات المحجوبة ويصادفنا هذا المنظر الطولي عادة في التخطيطات الأفقية القريبة من الاستقامة عندما تعمل المناسيب الطولية لسطح الطريق متفقة في الشكل إلى حد بعيد مع الأرض الطبيعية المتموجة . وليس ذلك سيئ المنظر فحسب ، بل إنه خطر أيضا فالانخفاضات المحجوبة تسبب الحوادث في عمليات التجاوز ، حيث يخدع السائق المتجاوز بمظهر الطريق فيما وراء المنخفض ويظن الطريق خالياً من السيارات المضادة . بل وفي المنخفضات قليلة العمق فان مثل هذا التموج الطولي يوجد عدم الاطمئنان عند السائق لأنه لا يمكنه الجزم بوجود أو عدم وجود مركبة مقبلة يحتمل اختباؤها خلف الجزء المرتفع . وهذا النوع من التخطيطات الطولية يمكن تجنبه بعمل انحناء أفقي أو تغيير الانحدارات تدريجيا بمعدلات خفيفة وذلك ممكن بزيادة أعمال الحفر والردم. 
3. يجب اجتناب التخطيط الطولي المنكسر الانحناء (انحنائين رأسيين في نفس الاتجاه يفصلهما مماس قصير) وخاصة في المنحنيات المقعرة التي يكون فيها المنظر الكامل للانحنائين معاً غير مقبول . 
4. من المفضل في الانحدارات الطويلة أن تكون الانحدارات الشديدة في الأسفل ثم يقل الانحدار قريباً من القمة أو يتجزأ الانحدار المستمر بإدخال مسافات قصيرة تكون الميول أقل فيه بدلاً من أن يعمل انحدار كامل منتظم ، وقد لا يكون أخف من الحد الأقصى المسموح به إلا بقليل ، ويعتبر ذلك ملائماً بصفة خاصة لحالة الطرق ذات السرعة التصميمية المنخفضة . 
5. عند وجود تقاطعات مستوية في أجزاء من الطرق ذات انحدار يتراوح بين متوسط وشديد فيحسن تخفيض الانحدار خلال التقاطع . هذا التعديل في الانحدار مفيد لكافة المركبات التي تقوم بالدوران ويؤدي إلى تقليل احتمالات الخطر . 
6. يجب تجنب المنحنيات المقعرة في مناطق الحفر إلا في حالة توفر نظام صرف كافي .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مرة اخري اسف للانقطاع عن موصلة الموضوع لكن هانحن نعود مرة اخري 
لان الموضوع طويل ويحتاج لزمن طويل 
الموضوع يشتمل علي عدة جوانب منها النظري ومنها العملي 
والموضوع مفتوح للجميع الاخوة


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً والله يوفقك ...


----------



## garary (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وكل العام وانت بخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ـ الجمع بين التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي .
يجب ألا يكون التصميم في كل من الاتجاه الأفقي والرأسي مستقلاًّ عن الآخر فكلٍّ منهما يتمم الآخر . ولو أسيء الجمع بين التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي فإن ذلك يضر بالمزايا الموجودة فيهما ويزيد ما بهما من عيوب . ونظراً لأن التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي هما من أهم العناصر الدائمة في تصميم الطرق فيجب دراستها دراسة كاملة . إذ أن البراعة في تصميمها والجمع بينهما يزيد الفائدة والأمان ويدعو إلى انتظام السرعة ويحسن النظر ويتحقق كل ذلك في غالب الأحيان دون زيادة في التكاليف


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ضوابط عامة في التصميم .
إن من الصعب مناقشة كل من التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي معاً مجتمعين دون الرجوع إلى الموضوع الأهم وهو اختيار خط سير الطريق . وكلا الموضوعين يرتبط بالآخر وما يمكن أن يقال عن أحدهما ينطبق عادة على الآخر وعلى ذلك فمن المهم أن يكون المهندسون الموكول إليهم اختيار مسار الطريق ذوى دراية كاملة بعناصر التصميم الجيد وقد افترضنا هنا أنه قد تحدد خط السير العام وأن المسألة أصبحت منحصرة في التصميم التفصيلي والتوافق بين التخطيط الرأسي والأفقي بحيث يكون الطريق اقتصادياً و حسن المنظر ، وآمناً عند السير عليه . ومن العوامل الطبيعية أو المؤثرات التي تعمل فرادى أو مجتمعة على تحديد نوع التخطيط هي : خصائص الطريق التي تفرضها حركة المرور ، وطبوغرافية المنطقة ، وحالة التربة التحتية ، والطرق الحالية ، والتوسع العمراني والنمو المرتقب في المستقبل وموقع نهايات الطريق والمنشآت القائمة ومجاري الأودية . ومع أن السرعة التصميمية تؤخــذ في الحسبــان عند تحديد خــط السيــر العــام ولكن عندما يتعمق التصميم في تفاصيل التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي تـــزداد أهميتها حيث أن تلك السرعة المختارة للتصميم هي التي تعمل على حفظ التوازن بين جميع عناصر التصميم والسرعة التصميمية هي التي تقرر حدود القيم لكثير من العناصر كالانحناء ومسافة الرؤية ، كما أن لها تأثيراً على عناصر أخرى مثيرة كالعرض ومسافات الخلوص والحد الأقصى للميل .
والتوافق الجيد بين التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي يمكن الحصول عليه بالدراسة الهندسية ومراعاة الاعتبارات العامة التالية : 
1. يجب أن يكون هناك توازن جيد بين المنحنيات الأفقية والانحدارات الطولية، فالتخطيط الأفقي المستقيم أو المنحنيات الأفقية المنبسطة التي مع وجود انحدارات حادة أو طويلة – وكذا عمل انحناء حاد للاحتفاظ بانحدار منبسط كلاهما تصميم رديء وينقصه التوازن ، أما التصميم المعقول فهو توفيق بين الحالتين بما يعطي أكبر أمان وأعظم سعة مع سهولة السير وانتظامه وحسن المنظر في الحدود العملية لطبيعة الأرض والمنطقة التي يجتازها الطريق. 
2. نحصل عادة على منظر حسن عند اجتماع منحنى رأسي مع منحنى أفقي ولكن ينبغي دراسة تأثير ذلك على حركة المرور . ويلاحظ أن وجود تغييرات متتالية في القطاع الرأسي للطريق دون اقترانها بانحناء أفقي قد يؤدي إلى ظهور سلسلة من قمم المنحنيات تبدو لنظر السائق من بعيد ، مما يشكل حالة غير مرغوب فيها كما سبق بيانه. 
3. يجب ألا يعمل منحنى أفقي حاد عند قمة أو قريباً من قمة منحنى رأسي بارز ووجه الخطورة في ذلك أن السـائق لا يمكنه إدراك التغيير الأفقي في التخطيط وخاصة في الليل عندما تلقى أشعة الضوء الأمامية مباشرة نحو الفضـاء الأمامي ويتلاشـى هذا الوضع الخطر إذا كان الانحناء الأفقي قبل الرأسي أي إذا كان طول المنحنى الأفقي أكبر من المنحنى الرأسي ويمكن أيضاً عمل تصميم مناسب باستخدام مقادير تصميمية أكبر من الحد الأدنى الذي توجبه السرعة التصميمية. 
4. وهناك حالة أخرى قريبة الشبه من السابقة وهي أنه يجب ألا يبدأ منحنى أفقي عند قاع منحنى رأسي مقعر حاد . ذلك لأن الطريق أمام السائق يبدو أقصر طولاً من الحقيقة . وأي انحناء أفقي غير منبسط يعطي منظراً ملتوياً غير مقبول . وإلى جانب ذلك فإن سرعات المركبات وخاصة الشاحنات غالباً ما تكون عالية عند قاع المنحدرات وقد تحدث أخطاء في القيادة ولا سيما أثناء الليل. 
5. في الطرق ذات الحارتين ، يحتاج الأمر إلى مسافات مأمونة للتجاوز في أطوال كثيرة وأن يتوفر ذلك على نسبة مئوية كبيرة من طول الطريق ، وتلك الضرورة غالباً ما تفوق الاستحسان الشائع من جمع الانحناء الرأسي مع انحناء أفقي وعلى ذلك يلزم في تلك الحالات العمل على إيجاد مسافات طويلة مستقيمة تكفي لتواجد مسافة رؤيا للتجاوز في التصميم . 
6. في تقاطعات الطرق حيث تكون مسافة الرؤية على كلا الطريقين لها أهميتها وقد تضطر المركبات إلى التهدئة أو التوقف لذلك يجب أن يعمل التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي عندها منبسطاً بقدر الإمكان .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

تنسيق أعمال التخطيط عند التصميم 
يجب ألا يترك تنسيق التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي للصدف ، بل يجب أن يبدأ ذلك في مرحلة التصميمات الأولية ، حيث يسهل في هذه المرحلة إجراء أي تعديلات. 
ويجب على المصمم أن يجعل رسوماته بحجم ومقياس رسم ونظام بحيث يمكنه دراسة مسافات طويلة مستمرة من الطريق في كل من المسقط الأفقي والقطاع الطولي ويتصور شكل الطريق في أبعاده الثلاثة ويجب أن يكون مقياس الرسم المستعمل صغيراً بالدرجة الكافية ، وعادة يكون في حدود 1000:1 ، 1 :2000 ،1: 2500 مع رسم القطاع الطولي والمسقط الأفقي معاً في نفس اللوحة . ويحسن وضع القطاع الطولي في أسفل المسقط الأفقي مباشرة ويرسم بنفس مقياس الرسم الأفقي ، أما المقياس الرأسي فيعمل عشرة أضعاف الأفقي .
ولإجراء هذا العمل يحسن جداً استخدام لفة متصلة من ورق المربعات المخصصة للقطاعات الطولية والمخصصة لرسم مساقط أفقية مع قطاعات طولية . 
بعد فحص المسقط الأفقي والقطاع الطولي في مرحلتهما الأولى فإنه يمكن إجراء التعديلات اللازمة في أحدهما أو كليهما مع مراعاة الترابط بينهما لتحقيق التناسق المرغوب وفي تلك المرحلة لا يتحتم على المصمم أن يشتغل بأي حسابات تخطيطية سوى ما هو لازم من الضوابط الرئيسية المعروفة بل إن معظم هذه الدراسة يجرى على أساس تحليل تخطيطي ولذلك فإن الأدوات المناسبة لرسم مساقط التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي هي القطع مرنة الانحناء ، مجموعة رسم منحنيات الطرق ، تشكيلة المنحنيات الغير منتظمة ، المساطر المستقيمة ، أما الخيط الأسود الثقيل والدبابيس المدببة فتستخدم في توقيع خطوط الانحدار ولا سيما في الأجزاء التي يكون الانحدار فيها مستمراً لمسافة طويلة بغير انكسار ومن الضروري أخذ عناصر التصميم ومحدداته في الاعتبار فبالنسبة للسرعة التصميمية المختارة يجب تحديد القيم الحاكمة للانحناء والانحدار ومسافة الرؤية والطول الانتقالي للرفع الجانبي ، وما إلى ذلك مع تحقيق كل هذا على الرسم . وأثناء تلك الخطوات قد يتطلب الأمر تعديل السرعة التصميمية للطريق في بعض الأجزاء كي تطابق ما يحتمل من تغييرات في سرعات تشغيل السيارات حيث قد تقع بعض التغييرات الملحوظة في خصائص التخطيط . إضافة إلى هذا يجب مراعاة اعتبارات التصميم العامة التي سبق شرحها في التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي كل على حدة واجتماع التخطيطين معاً . وعمـوماً فإنه ينبغي مراعاة جميع عوامل طبيعة الأرض ، وتشغيل المركبات والمنظر النهائي ، وتعمل التعديلات اللازمة في المسقط الأفقي والقطاع الطولي ويجري التنسيق بينهما قبل إجراء الحسابات التي تستنفذ وقتاً وجهداً كبيرًا وقبل البدء في تجهيز رسومات التنفيذ ذات المقياس الكبير . ويمكن عادة تحقيق التناسق بين التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي من ناحية المنظر بإلقاء نظرة استعراضية على الرسومات الأولية التفصيلية وغالباً ما يؤدي هذا الإجراء إلى نتيجة طيبة إذا ما قام به مصمم طويل الخبرة . ويمكن تعزيز هذه الطريقة التحليلية بعمل نماذج أو رسومات منظورية للمواقع التي يكون الرأي فيها مختلفاً عن تأثير بعض التخطيطات الأفقية والرأسية المجتمعة معاً .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

سوف ارفع المراجع لهذه المرحلة في اقرب وقت انشاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

سوف ارفع المراجع في اقرب وقت انشاء الله


----------



## صقرالعلم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*استا ذنا القدير دفع الله حمدان*



دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> نبداء ان شاء الله عملية انشاء مشروع طريق من ناحية مساحيا يعني سوف نشرح بالعربي الخطوات المساحية لانشاء طريق بداية من فكرة انشاء طريق مرور بتصميم الطريق وتنفيذ الطريق حتي لحظة تسليم الطريق
> _خليكم معاي في هذه الرحلة يوميا درس جديد وخطوة جديدة _
> تابعوني يوما علي الموقع الاتي
> وان شاء الله تجدون كل التفاصيل عن هذا الرحلة من ملفات وبرامج وشرح بالفيديو
> ...


 
_كل عــــــــــام وانت بخير _

_المهندس دافع ان هذا المؤضوع مهم جدأ ونجو منك الافاده جزاك الله خير وزادك الله من علمه ورزقك من الله قهمأ_
_ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير استاذنا القدير_


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مراجع المرحلة الاولي : التصميم 

المرجع الاول


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 ديسمبر 2008)

المرجع الثاني:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 ديسمبر 2008)

المرجع الثالث:
http://superuploader.net/7ca048237617-civ208-rar.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 ديسمبر 2008)

المرحلة الثانية:
اجهزة المساحة المستخدمة في مجال الطرق:
سوف نتحدث في هذه المرحلة عن اجهزة المساحة المستخدمة في مجال الطرق 
وسوف نحصر حديثنا في هذه في ثلاثة اجهزة فقط لانها اكثر استعمال من غيرها وسوف نتحدث عنها بتفصيل وعن استخدامتها مع ارفق بعض المراجع الخاصة بها وهي :
1-gps 
2-total Station 
3-level 
خليكم معاي في المرحلة الثانية


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى يكون الشرح بالعر بي بصراحه مو فاهمين شي من الروابط الى نزلتها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 ديسمبر 2008)

م/ صلاح اليوسفي قال:


> اتمنى يكون الشرح بالعر بي بصراحه مو فاهمين شي من الروابط الى نزلتها


 اخي م صلاح كل سنة وانت بخير 

الروابط المنزله هي مراجع لمرحلة الاولي وهي مرحلة تصميم الطريق 
نزلها واقراءها وسوف تستفيد منها انشاء الله


----------



## باسل الحبيب (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الاهتمام


----------



## محتاج فرصه (4 مارس 2009)

معلومات قيمه زادك الله من علمه وبارك فيك


----------



## محتاج فرصه (4 مارس 2009)

عارفين انك تعبان معانا لكن الله يجزيك خير لأن الموضوع فعلا هام للجميع ونتمنى سرعة الاكمال


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## اعجال (4 مارس 2009)

توكل على الله يامهندس...... وربنا يبارك فيك 
اخي الحبيب / دفع الله حمدان
ابدأ بسم الله.......... وهذه هي خطوة جميلة ومش محتاجة ردود لانه من خلال مشاركاتك المقدمة بنطرح موضوع بيتناقش فيه الكل .وان كانت في حاجة مش مفهومة من خلال المشاركة بتتوضح لكل .
وانت اولاً واخير انت بتقدم حاجة متميزة وبتفيد بها الكتيرمن منتسيبين للمنتدىوبتجعل من ليس له دراية بالموضوع يتوضح له. وانا معك ياخي دفع الله في كل ماتقدمه من جديد ومفيد ...وان شاء الله اتابع مواضيعك واتناقش فيها معاك بأذن الله وربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية.....وربنا يوفقك اخوك في الله اعجال


----------



## مغرم مساحة (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (4 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع جيد والمشروع الذي تبدء به لكن المشكلة هي ان ليست باستطاعتنا قراءة المواضيع المذكورة*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## طلال بداح (7 مارس 2009)

استاذنا الفاضل اتمنى ان تكون في اتم الصحه والعافيه 
واشكرك جدا على موضوعك المميز والرائع والمفيد 
وانا سعيد جدا في هذا الموضوع لان عندي مشروع تخرج واحب ان اتطلع 
على اي شيء في المساحه والطرق وقد اعجبني موضوعك كثير وياريت 
لو تعطف علينا وتتكرم بنشر بقية اوراقك المعطره بكلماتك في بقية الدروس 
وياريت ايضا لو امكن اضافة المرجع الثالث للمرحله الاولى بالعربيه 
واتمنى منك الاسراع في بقية الدرس ولك مني خالص شكري وتقديري 
على مجهودك الرائع الذي به انشاء الله تنال اعظم الاجور 

تحياتي /طلال بداح


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميع علي احياء الموضوع مرة اخري


----------



## AMR GODA (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم م حمدان
والله لو فيه كلمه اكثر من جزاك الله خيرا كنت قلتها لك
جزاك لله كل خير
امكل المسير وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 مارس 2009)

amr goda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم م حمدان
> والله لو فيه كلمه اكثر من جزاك الله خيرا كنت قلتها لك
> جزاك لله كل خير
> امكل المسير وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


شكرا لكم جميعا
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​


----------



## ضــاري (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس دفع الله 

ويعطيك الف عافيه ع الدروس المفيده


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 مارس 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*


----------



## ملك وتيام (9 مارس 2009)

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك 
لى سؤال اين الرابط للتحميل.
وشكرا


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (9 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله والله جزاك الله خير اخ دفع الله حمدان والله عمل جميل ويستحق التقدير بارك الله فيك وفى كل اخوانى بالمنتدى . 
اخوك
 صبحى ابراهيم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 مارس 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 مارس 2009)

بعد التحية
لم يتسني لنا قراءة الدرس الاول والثاني حتي نعطي الرائ بهما 
ارجو معالجة المشكلة مرة اخري


----------



## AMR GODA (10 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم م دفع الله 
لقد قمت بتجميع كل الدروس التى القيتها عن طريق المشاركات فى ملف ورد وقمت بتنسيقها 
ان اذنت ترسل لى باقى الدروس على الميل واقوم بترتبها ووضعها بالمنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة 
لان من كثرة المشاركات الاخوة مش عرفين يوصلوا الى الدروس
ولك جزيل الشكر
taeb_ag***********


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مارس 2009)

amr goda قال:


> الاخ الكريم م دفع الله
> لقد قمت بتجميع كل الدروس التى القيتها عن طريق المشاركات فى ملف ورد وقمت بتنسيقها
> ان اذنت ترسل لى باقى الدروس على الميل واقوم بترتبها ووضعها بالمنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة
> لان من كثرة المشاركات الاخوة مش عرفين يوصلوا الى الدروس
> ...


شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
ليست معي اوراق مرتبه غالبا مااكتب مباشرة من خلال خبرتي فقط
ولكن اذكر لي مانقص عندك وسوف اتمه لك انشاءالله
واسف لعدم ترتيب المواضيع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TOOT (14 مارس 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز بس هو فين لنستفيد


----------



## topographer (17 مارس 2009)

الى الامام يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوهومام (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور وربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anas-homsy (20 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة الي ياريت بتنزل الطريقة على شان نستفيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 مايو 2009)

*الموضوع جيد والمشروع الذي تبدء به لكن المشكلة هي ان ليست باستطاعتنا قراءة المواضيع المذكورة*​


----------



## suhsuh (12 مايو 2009)

وين الدرس الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (12 مايو 2009)

اين الدرس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ رجاءاً


----------



## طوكر (12 مايو 2009)

والله يا باشمهندس جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا ألف خير بما تقدمه من علم للمهتمين في مجال المساحة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)

دروس في الصفحات الموضوع وليست الصفحة الاولي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## mostafa afify (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى و ربنا يكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (17 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع أكبر من رائع يأروع مبدع وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kirla_81 (17 يوليو 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooor gedan for your great efforts go ahead we are with u.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## mohamed_medo688 (20 يوليو 2009)

ربنا معاك ياهندسه 
وفى انتظار بدا العمل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
ومعك ان شاء الله


----------



## aaammmly (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة 
اخي المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع وما تبذله من جهد للتواصل في هذا المنتدي 
ولاكن اعيب عليك 
انك تترك بعض الامور مبهمة وغيير مفهومة للكثييرين خاصة وانت تعلم كل العلم بان هذا المجال في الدول العربية غير متوفر وناقص في هذا المجال بالذات 
وان العديد من المهندسيين لايفهمون ثلاث ارباع شرحك خاصة في شرح المعادلات والتصميمات الحسابية كما قد حصل من خلال مرفقك الخاص بالمنحنيات 
وقد ذكرت ان هناك تصميم للمنحنيات الثلاث البسيط والمركب والعكسي ولاكن اي منهم الله اعلم 
لذلك اخي ارجو منك ان تستكمل مسارك معنا وانا تكمل علمك علينا الذي ارجو من الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك 
وان توضح بالتفصيل الممل وذلك بشرح كل تصميم علا حدى وكذلك ان توضع الترجمة باللغة العربية لكل شي واعتقد انك تفهم قصدي 
وفقك الله للخير:6: وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sonanet (18 يوليو 2010)

فعلاً مشروع به العديد من المزايا وإستفادت منه كثيراً جزاك الله خيراً أخ دفع الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يوليو 2010)

aaammmly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة
> اخي المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع وما تبذله من جهد للتواصل في هذا المنتدي
> ولاكن اعيب عليك
> ...


الاخ العزيز شكرا علي المتابعة وانا فعلا كثير من المواضيع ابدا فيها ولا استطيع اكملها لظروف العمل
لكن الان انا احاول ان اكمل كتاب في مساحة الطرق بالتفضيل ادعو لي بالتوفيق حتي يري النور قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يوليو 2010)

اخي الفاضل مهندس دفع الله حمدان بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة وربنا يوفقك لكل خير 
خبر طيب انك تعد كتاب في مساحة الطرق ورنا يعينك ويسدد خطاك
رجاء مراعاة التبسيط بحيث يستفيد منه الجميع ونحن نفتقر الي هذه الانواع من الكتب التي يراعي فيها التبسيط من 
غير الاخلال بالمادة العلمية انا اعرف انها معادلة صعبة لكن مع الاستعانة بالله كل شي يتيسر بأذن الله 
ومرة اخري جزاك الله خيرا علي حبك لنشر العلم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

*




*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يوليو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الفاضل مهندس دفع الله حمدان بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة وربنا يوفقك لكل خير
> خبر طيب انك تعد كتاب في مساحة الطرق ورنا يعينك ويسدد خطاك
> رجاء مراعاة التبسيط بحيث يستفيد منه الجميع ونحن نفتقر الي هذه الانواع من الكتب التي يراعي فيها التبسيط من
> غير الاخلال بالمادة العلمية انا اعرف انها معادلة صعبة لكن مع الاستعانة بالله كل شي يتيسر بأذن الله
> ومرة اخري جزاك الله خيرا علي حبك لنشر العلم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك



الاخ م اشرف
اتمني ان يكون كذلك دعواتكم معانا 
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ENG\ MIMO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى 
يا رب دايما


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعانك
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابحر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 ديسمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الغالي ارجو المتابعة و وفقك الله


----------



## shoroukkheder (2 مايو 2011)

جميله جدا ربنا يكرمك على جهدك الكبير ده


----------

